# شاركنا في موضوع :: كل مايخص تصميم السلالم الدائرية



## خلوف العراقي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ...

بناءا على دعوه الاخ zarzour 911 لتشكيل* فرق هندسية لإنشاء المواضيع المميزة في قسم الهندسة المدنية ... في موضوعه المتميز الموجود على الرابط التالي :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t289718.html


وابتداء بمقترح اخونا واستاذنا ومشرفنا الفاضل خالد الازهري نبدا بطرح موضوع نناقش فيه كل مايخص تصميم السلالم الدائريه ...







اتمنى ان تكون الرودود ذات فائده ...

اطلب من الاخوه المشرفين حذف اي رد يحتوي على كلمات شكر او ماشابه والبقاء على المشاركات المفيده والاسئله المطروحه من قبل الاعضاء ليتسنى لمن هو قادر على الاجابه عليهم لغرض ان تعم الفائده على الجميع ...


بدايه وقبل التحدث عن تصميم السلالم الدائريه والنقاش حول الاحمال التي تفرض عليها عند التصميم وكيفية حساب حديد التسليح لابد لنا ان نناقش او نطرح مقدمه معمقه على السلالم الدائريه وكيفية رسمها... ومن ثم ننتقل الى تصميمها وحساب حديد التسليح فيها ..


*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

بحث متكامل عن السلالم

http://www.mediafire.com/?vxdnopf3ccaj0c5


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مقدمه عن السلالم الدائرية
((السلالم الحلزونية )) :
أصبح السلم أساساً للديكور الراقي والحديث وكلما زادت مساحة البيت زادت مساحة أرضية السلم وهذا يدل على الذوق الراقي لاصحاب البيت ومصمم الديكور .
وتتنوع اليوم المواد المستخدمة في تصميم السلم وتعدد أشكاله وأنواعه وزخارفه ونقوشه فهو واجهة البيت الداخلية.
قبل اختيار تصميم السلم لابد من اخذ ارتفاع ومساحة المبنى بعين الاعتبار وهنالك نوعان من السلالم الدائري والطولي .
الدائري يأخذ من الصالة مسافة اكبر من الطولي وهنالك سلالم تثبت على بلاط الأرض وأخرى على الأطراف الجانبية لأنها قد تجعل مدخل المنزل يبدو اصغر مساحة .
وعلى هذا الأساس يمكن تعريف السلم على انه:
مجموعة من الدرجات وضعت بترتيب لوصل الأدوار المختلفة في المبنى فهي تعمل على ربط ادوار المبنى ببعضها ربطاً رأسياً.
وتستعمل مواد كثيرة لتشييد السلالم مثل الطوب أو الحجر أو الخشب أو الحديد أو الخرسانة أو البلاستك....الخ
وفي بعض الحالات تكسى السلالم بالرخام أو أي تشطيبات مناسبة .
يجب أن يوضع السلم في مكان يخدم الغرض الذي يشيد من اجله ويتطلب عادةً حرص في التصميم والتشييد لكل الاحتمالات .كمثل حدوث حالة الحريق أو أي طارئ فأن السلالم ستكون الوسيلة الوحيدة للهروب .
وعموماً فإنها توضع بجانب المداخل الرئيسية في المباني العامة مثل مباني المكاتب أو المدارس أو المستشفيات .
أما في المساكن فتوضع عادةً في مركز المبنى لإعطاء سهولة الوصول لكل السكان بجانب المحافظة على خصوصيتهم في نفس الوقت .
يجب عمل السلالم بشكل مريح يسهل لمستعمليها الصعود أو النزول منها بطريقة مأمونة وبدون أضرار أو صعوبة في استعمالها في حيز المسافة المتاحة لها . 

*من المصطلحات الفنية المرتبطة بالسلم :*
*1.[font=&quot] [/font]**سلمه: هي جزء من السلالم يتكون من رافعه ودوسه لاستعمالها في الصعود والنزول من دور إلى أخر.*
*2.[font=&quot] **الدوسه: هي الجزء الأعلى الأفقي من الدرجة الذي يستعمل لوضع قدم الإنسان عليها أثناء نزوله أو صعوده على السلم .*[/font]
*3.[font=&quot] **الرافعة : هي المسافة الرئيسية بين دوستين .*[/font]
*4.[font=&quot] **ارتفاع السلمه : هي المسافة الرئيسية بين سطحي سلمتين متعاقبتين.*[/font]
*5.[font=&quot] **الأنف : هو الجزء البارز من الدوسه على الرافعة .*[/font]
*6.[font=&quot] **ميل السلم : هي زاوية ميل قلبة سلم مع الأرضية .*[/font]
*7.[font=&quot] **فخذ السلم : هو العضو المائل من السلم الذي يحمل نهايات السلالم .*[/font]
*8.[font=&quot] **درجات مروحة : هي درجات بشكل خاص تعمل بزوايا أو بشعاع مركزي وتشيد عند تغيير اتجاه السلالم .*[/font]
*9.[font=&quot] **خط السير على السلالم : هو خط تقريبي لسير الناس على السلم ويحدد تقريباً بمسافة حوالي (45سم) من الخط المركزي للمقبض (المحجر).*[/font]
*تصمم وتشيد السلالم بمقاسات مطابقة لحركة الإنسان العادي أو أبعاده مثل حركة أرجلة في الصعود على السلم أو نزوله من ذلك يجب مراعاة القواعد الخاصة لذلك للمحافظة على سلامة وأمانة من استعمالها يتشكل السلم عادةً طبقاً للمساح المخصصة له في المسقط الأفقي في المبنى وارتفاعه والذي يتمثل بمنسوب بداية السلم إلى منسوب الدور الذي يصله . وعلى ذلك يحسب السلم باختيار رافعة مناسبة لكل الدرجات التي تكون بين كل دور وأخر ثم يعد ل مقا س الرافعة لإعطاء عدد صحيح للدرجات بين الدورين وبعد ذلك يطبق احد القوانين الآتية لاستنتاج مقاس الدوسة المناسبة لهذا السلم :*

​ *رافعة + دوسه =40 إلى 45سم*​ ​ *دوسه × رافعة = 400 إلى 450سم .*​ ​ *2(رافعة) + دوسه =60 إلى 63سم*​ ​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*أنــــــــواع الســـلالم:*
*تصنف السلالم بالنسبة إلى أشكالها ومواد عملها إلى أنواع متعددة.*

*a** ــ بالنسبة إلى أشكالها تصنف إلى الأنواع التالية :*
*1.** سلم مستقيم :*
* وهو السلم الذي يمكن الصعود أو النزول عليه باتجاه واحد وقد يكون له صحن لأخذ قسط من الراحة عندما يكون عدد درجاته كثيرة أو بدون صحن عندما يكون عدد درجاته قليلة .*
*عادةً يمكن الاستغناء عن الصحن عندما يكون الارتفاع بين المستويين اقل من (2.5م).*
*2.** سلم مستقيم نصفي :*
* وهو السلم الذي يحتوي على صحن في وسطه يؤدي إلى تغيير الاتجاه ويعطي فرصه لأخذ قسط من الراحة .*
*يترك عادةً فراغ بين الاتجاهين بمسافة تتراوح بين (10ـــ20) سم كمجال للتهوية وتثبيت المحجر . هنالك حالات لسلم مستقيم نصفي يحتوي الصحن على بعض الدرجات أو إن الصحن يكون دائرياً مع بعض الدرجات أو بدونها.*
*3.** سلم مستقيم ثلاثي :*
* وهو السلم الذي يكون له صحنان لتغيير الاتجاه وأخذ قسط من الراحة مع درجات وسطيه وأخرى متعامدة على هذين الصحنين . يستفاد من الفراغ الكبير في وسط السلم لعمل حوض مصعد كهربائي يستعمل هو الأخر للانتقال بين المستويات . يتطلب عمل الحوض بأبعاد قياسية وحسب نوعية وحجم المصعد المراد تأسيسه في هذا الحوض .*
*4.** سلم مستقيم متشعب :*
* يحتوي هذا السلم على صحن متشعب باتجاهين عموديين على السلم يستخدم هذا السلم في السينما والقاعات والملاعب .*
*5.** سلم زاوية :*
* وهو على نوعين أولهما يسمى (سلم قائمة) والذي يتألف من درجات باتجاهين متعامدين لهما صحن واحد يستعمل لتغيير الاتجاه .*
*وثانيهما يسمى (سلم هندسي) وهو على الأكثر بدون صحن توزع درجاته على قوس دائري يغير اتجاه الانتقال بزاويه قائمة كما في السلم القائم .*
*6.** سلم دائري :*
* وهو السلم الذي تكون درجاته أما محصورة بين دائرتين أو إنها تدور حول دعامة ذات مقطع كبير وتثبت عليها الدرجات .*
*7.** سلم لولبي :*
* هو سلم تستند درجاته على عمود وسطي تدور حوله وتثبت به تثبيتاً جيداً يستعمل هذا النوع من السلم في المحلات التجارية والمصانع كسلم ثانوي إذ يشغل مساحة قليلة من الأرضية ويستفاد منه لاستعمال شخص واحد .*
*إن استعمال هذا السلم يحتاج إلى الحذر لعدم التعثر في مواقع الدوسه المثلثية الشكل ذات المساحة الصغيرة عند الرأس المتصل مع العمود الحامل في وسط السلم . تكون أبعاد درجاته للرافع والدوسه غير قياسية وقلما تطابق القاعدة العامة وذلك لصعوبة ملائمتها مع الشكل اللولبي للسلم وتوزيع درجات متعاقبة بعرض واحد.*
*8.** سلم مفتول ( حلزوني ):*
* يعمل هذا السلم على الأكثر من الخرسانة المسلحة بصب موقعي ويحتوي على عتب مفتول بين المستويين يعمل علية الدرجات الناتئة بأشكال هندسية معينة أو يمكن الاستغناء عن العتب بعمل أرضية مفتول بين المستويين وبسمك مناسب تحمل عليها الدرجات .*
*إن الانتقال على السلم المفتول يكون دورانياً ولكن بأقل شدة مما في السلالم الدائرية أو اللولبية.*
*يستعمل السلم المفتول داخل الصالات في الدور الكبيرة كإضافة جمالية باعتبار إن شكله يختلف عن أشكال السلالم الأخرى ويمكن بنائه على مساحة صغيرة .*
*إن درجات السلالم تكون بأشكال عديدة منها ذو المقطع المثلثي مع العنق أو الناتئة بمقطع مثلث أو مستطيل أو الدرجات المطوية أو المجنحة.*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*b**ــ بالنسبة إلى مواد عملها :*

*-أ-** السلالم الخشبية البسيطة :*

* من الأجزاء المهمة فيها التراكيب الخاصة بفخذي السلم الطالع والنازل .*
*ب.** السلالم الخشبية الفارغة :*
* تثبت الدرجات على الأفخاذ الخشبية بزوايا من الألمنيوم المصبوب .*
*ت.** السلالم الخشبية المغربية :*
* لها طريقة خاصة لتحديد شكل الفخذ الذي يكون غالباً غير منتظم حيث ترسم قطاعات الدرج عند اتصالها بالفخذ والخط الذي يرسم ماراً برؤوس الدرجات ليحدد شكل الفخذ .*
*ث.** السلالم الخشبية الفارغة بدون قائمة :*
* تعتبر اقل تكلفة وأكثر استعمال في المحال التجارية وفي هذه الحالة تكون الدرجات القائمة أكثر سمك من مثيلاتها في السلالم الأخرى .*

*ج.** سلالم من الحجر أو الرخام .*

*ح.** السلالم الحجرية .*

*خ.** السلالم الحلزونية الحجرية :*

* السلم الحلزوني بدون محور تثبت أطراف درجاته داخل الحائط وتحمل فوق بعضها . أما المحوري فتكون أطراف درجاته الخارجية على أعمدة تحمل على الدرجات السفلى أو التثبيت في الحائط . *

*د.** السلالم الخرسانية الحلزونية :*
*هو سلم مصنوع من درجات مسلحة مصبوبة على انفراد تثبت فوق بعضها ويصب في الفراغ الداخلي عمود مسلح في المركز .*
*ذ .**السلالم من الخرسانة المسلحة :*
* يمكن عملها بصب الدرجات وحدها وتركيبها مثل السلالم الحجرية أو صب حصيرة مشكلة أو غير مشكلة الدرجات .*


* ز- السلالم المعدنية :*
*
*
*تعمل السلالم المعدنية **من الفولاذ أو الألمنيوم وتستخدم في النوعيات اللولبية والمفتولة والناتئة في الأبنية والتجارية والصناعية وتستعل كسلالم ثانوية في العمارات السكنية لغرض الاستفادة منها في حالة نشوب الحريق .*
*وتعمل الدوسه أما من اللوح المضلع أو المشبك المعدني وتكون الدرجات لهذه السلالم مفتوحة على بعضها لأجل إعطاء مجال للتهوية وعدم حصر الأوساخ فيها.*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

وهنالك أنواع أخرى للسلالم :-
1-*السلالم للقفز بأحواض السباحة :-*
* أصبحت من أهم الأعمال المعمارية إذ إنها تعطي مظهراً خاصاً للحمام ولذلك يعني المعماريون بدراسة تصميمها متقيدين بالمقاسات المصطلح عليها عالميا.*


2-*السلالم لمنحدر الانزلاق بأحواض السباحة :-*
* منزلق لحوض السباحة بارتفاع (3.2م ) يوصل إليه سلم من الخرسانة المسلحة . وهذه القيمة للانزلاق تستعمل في حمامات الأطفال للتسلية.*


3-*السلالم المتحركة للمكتبات.*


4-*السلالم المتحركة :- *
*عده أنواع وهي تستعمل في الأماكن المكتظة بالناس لسرعه الحركة* *ويمكن أن تكون باتجاه واحد أو باتجاهين متضادين أو متوازيين.*


*5-**السلالم الخارجية للحدائق :- *
*تختلف باختلاف المساحة والعرض*.


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

[FONT=&quot] *تفاصيل اكثر عن السلم الدائري*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يتكون من دائرة أو جزء منها حسب شكل الفضاء ويكون شكل الدرجة مروحي ناتج من دائرتين خارجية وداخلية وهو يحتاج إلى مساحة فضاء كبيرة.. 
 










[/FONT]*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]السلم الحلزوني[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هو يشبه السلم الدائري (( حاله خاصه من السلم الدائري )) إلا أن قطره اقل ويتكون من دائرة واحدة وليس اثنتين [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ان الانتقال على السلم الحلزوني يكون دورانيا وبأقل شدة مما في السلالم الدائرية ويستعمل داخل الصالات في الدور الكبيرة كأضافة جمالية .






[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وهو سلم تستند درجاته على عمود وسطي تدور حوله وتثبت به تثبيتا جيدا ويستعمل هذا النوع في المحلات التجارية والمصانع ويشغل مساحة قليلة من الارضية ويستفاد منه لأستعمال شخص واحد




[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] 







[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إن درجات هذا النوع من السلالم تكون بأشكال عديدة منها







صوره لسلم حلزوني يستخدم للطواريء 








[/FONT]*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]معايير تصميم السلالم في الأبنية السكنية والعامة
*[/FONT] 
*[FONT=&quot]عند تصميم السلم يجب مراعاة المعايير العامة والخاصة :[/FONT]*
-*[FONT=&quot]عرض القلبة في الأبنية السكنية لا يقل عن 800[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ملم بينما في الأبنية العامة لا يقل عن[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]900[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ملم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]، يجب أن نوفر مجال لمرور شخص واحد على الأقل ( أي لا يقل العرض عن 600[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ملم ) وفي الأبنية العامة ( شخصين أي لا يقل عن 1200[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ملم )[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*

-[FONT=&quot] *المحجر في الأبنية السكنية لا يقل ارتفاعه*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عن[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]850[/FONT]*-*[FONT=&quot]900[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ملم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وعرض الممسك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]80[/FONT]*-*[FONT=&quot]100 ملم .[/FONT]*

-[FONT=&quot] *عدد الدرجات لا يقل عن 12 درجة في القلبة في الأبنية السكنية بينما تصل إلى 16 درجة في الأبنية العامة وكحد أدنى 3 درجات *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]تغليف الدرجات **:*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] -*[FONT=&quot]بالرخام أوالكاشي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الموزائيك[/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 





[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]- *[FONT=&quot]بالخشب[/FONT]*[/FONT]







- *[FONT=&quot]بالكاربيت* [/FONT]













[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*بعض المسائل حول **أيجاد ابعاد** السلالم الدائرية*






































ً *يعتمد تصميم السلم الدائري بدورة واحدة كاملة كافية لتصميمه بشكل مناسب من حيث أبعاد الدرجة الواحدة


لاحظ ان ارتفاع الدرجه الواحده في هذا المثال هو 0.2 متر 
*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*بعض المسائل حول **أيجاد ابعاد** السلالم الدائرية


















*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*بعض المسائل حول أيجاد ابعاد السلالم الدائرية




























*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*طريقة صب السلم*:

*طريقة صب السلم فى الدور الأرضى**:*

1. يتم عمل ميدة أو سمل تحت أول السلم من أسفل. و تكون تحت منسوب الصفر.

2. تواجهنا مشكلة وهى ظهور زاوية حادة فلابد من حلها حيث أنها لا تسمح لشخص أن يقف حتى يقوم بعملية التشطيب، ولكن إذا تم حلها من الممكن أن تستغل لغرفة حارس أو غرفة للكهرباء .

ويوجد طريقتين لحلها:

أولا: إقامة ميدة تحت ثالث أو رابع درجة (تحت منسوب الصفر) لحمل الحائط الذي سيتم بناء بالطوب إلي أن يصل إلي ثالث أو رابع درجة. و هذه الطريق أفضل من الطريقة التالية.

ثانيا: و هي زيادة سمك الميدة حتي تصل إلي سمك درجتين أو ثلاثة. و هذا الحل غير عملي لأنه يستهلك حديد تسليح كثير فهو بالتالي غير موفر.


​ 
​ *صب السلم المتكرر**:*

*كيفية عمل البسطة**:*

1. يتم عمل شدات بسطات أو صدفات في مستوي أفقي في نصف المسافة بين الطابقين. و قد تم شرح كيفية حساب بُعد البسطة. و تكون البسطات في معظم الحالات بدون كمرات, أما الصدفات فعادة تكون ذات كمرات و كوابل و علي ذلك يتم عمل الشدة الخشبية كما في شدات الكمرات و الأسقف.
. يتم تسليح البسطة مثل تسليح السقف و لكن بسمك أكبر حيث أن بلاطة السقف العادي (من 10 سم إلي 12 سم) أما سمك البسطة يصبح من 12,5 سم إلي 15 سم. من الجديد صورة
3. يتم صب البسطة بالخرسانة المسلحة و استخدام "الزمبة" (أو زمبة هزاز و هي عبارة عن موتور حركة دائرية و يوجد به سلك ممتد داخل خرطوم طويل و السلك يتصل بنهاية الزمبة فيحدث اهتزاز) و هو يعمل علي تجانس الحبيبات مع بعضها و لتفريغ الهواء من الخرسانة.

- طريقتين لصب السلم المتكرر: ( درج مستقيم )

الطريقة الأولي:
1. إقامة حصيرة بسمك 12 سم خرسانة مسلحة.
2. نقوم بعمل شدة خشبية للدرجة و يتم تسليحها.
3. يتم صب الدرجات بالخرسانة.

الطريقة الثانية:
1. الحدادة: عند تسليح السقف نقوم بعمل حديد تسليح في مكان السلم مرتبط بحديد التسليح الموجود بالسقف و لابد من اتصاله بأعمدة. و يتم تكسيح الحديد الممتد من السقف إلي السلم.

2. النجارة: 
1) وضع عروق خشب جانب بعضها البعض حتي تكون عرض السلم. و يكون طول العروق مساوي للمكان المسموح به لإقامة السلم. و يجب أن تكون جيدة الالتصاق بالبسطة و ببعضها حتي لا يتسرب منها الخرسانة عند صب السلم.
) وضع عروق خشب عمودية تحت الشدات الخشبية التي تم عملها حتي ترتكز عليها. و ترتكز هذه العروق علي درجات السلم الذي تحته الذي تم عمله و الانتهاء منه.

3. تسليح الدرج:
1) إذا لم توجد كمرة تحت أول درجة من السلم (و يفضل عدم وجود كمرة حتي يكون أسفل السلم أكثر اتساعا و يسمح بالمرور المريح) يتم تكسيح حديد التسليح الخارج من السقف فيقابل حديد التسليح الخارج من البسطة فيكونوا "مقص". كما هو موضح بالشكل.

2) بعد ذلك يتم تسليح السلم فرش و غطاء. و ذلك بوضع حديد تسليح عكس بعضه بحيث يكون مربعات أو مستطيلات و يُربط ببعضه عن طريق سلك رفيع يسمي "سلك ربط". و يكون عدد أسياخ الحديد في السلم معتمد علي مساحة الدرج.

. النجارة:
- ثم يتم تحديد القوائم بعروق خشب و يتم حسابها كالأتي:
1- تحديد أول درجة مثلا و لتكن علي البسطة المتوسطة, و أخر درجة فتكون عند بسطة الوصول.
2- يتم قياس المسافة الأفقية و قسمها علي عدد الدرجات المراد إنشاءها فيتم تحديد عرض النوائم وليكن 27 سم, فيتم قياس 27 سم علي الأفقي عن طريق الميزان الموضح بالشكل.
3- نضع عرق خشب غير مثبت يصل بين أول درجة و أخر درجة تم تحديدها حتي تصبح كل الدرجات علي ارتفاع واحد و تجنب وجود درجة أعلي من الأخري.

5. حدادة: يتم وضع الكانات المثلثة المخصصة للدرج و تثبيتها جيدا بأسياخ الحديد التي تم تسليح السلم بها من قبل عن طريق سلك الربط. و يجب أن تربط الكانات جيدا بالدرج. و يراعي عدم بروزها أو غطسها عن قوائم الخشب التي تم عملها لتحديد القوائم.

6. الصب: و هي المرحلة الأخيرة لإنشاء الدرج. يتم صب السلم بعد ذلك بالخرسانة التي تكون جيدة الخلط و تكون سميكة بحيث تتماسك جيدا مع بعضها و لا تتسرب من بين الخشب. ثم استخدام الزمبة للتأكد من أن الخرسانة وصلت لكل الأجزاء الداخلية.

السلالم الخرسانية الحلزونية

*كيفية إنشاء السلم الحلزوني**:*

1- يتم عمل شدة خشبية لها و لكن لا يستخدم العروق المستقيمة, و لكن يتم عمل شدة خشبية من الخشب الأبلكاش و تحديد الدرج عليه و قطع الزائد. و يتم عمل شدات أسفله لحمله.
2- يتم تسليح الدرج مثل الدرج العادي.
3- يتم تحديد القوائم بنفس الطريقة السابقة. 
4- يستخدم في السلم الحلزوني الكانات الحلزونية مع كانات درج حيث أن الحمل عليه يكون أكثر من السلم العادي حيث أن عرض النائمة الواحدة يختلف في كل جزء.
5- يحمل السلم علي عمود في المنتصف و الذي يخرج من حديد التسليح الذي يتم تسليح السلم الحلزوني به.
6- لا تستخدم كثيرا حيث أنها لا تكون غير مريحة, و ذلك لأن عرض النائمة غير ثابت في الدرجة الواحدة. وغالبا يستخدم كسلم للخادمين.
7- لا يفضل إنشاء سلم الهروب أو السلالم الرئيسية كسلم حلزوني ( أو يطلق عليه الدرج المراوح) لأنه غير مريح و يسبب حوادث.​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 







​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 







​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ *الأخطاء الشائعة **:*

- من الأخطاء الشائعة في تصميم السلالم:

1. لا ينبغى استخدام درجة واحدة أبدا بسبب أن العين لا تميز فرق المنسوب والكثير قد يسقط على هذة الدرجة لذا من الأفضل اسخدام درجتين على الأقل. و إذا كان الارتفاع لا يسمح بعمل درجتين يقترح عمل( رامب) (منحدر) بسيط للنقل بين المنسوبين.

2. يجب تجنب الزاوايا الحادة بأى جزء من الدرج فى حالة استخدام سلم دائرى عندما يكون قائم الدرج ضيق من جهة المركز ومتسع من الجانب الأخر يفضل أن لا يقل أضيق جزء بالدرجة عن 25سم ويكون منتصف الدرجة بين 28:33سم .والبعد الأخر الأوسع غير مهم كم يصبح. فى حالة استخدام السلم الحلزونى أو الزاوى الذى تكون به نقاط التقاء بطرف الدرج ضيقة جدا أقل من 20سم يفضل أن يكون الضلع الأوسع (من الطرف الأخر) ذا عمق 28 سم على الأقل ويعلوه هاندريل أو درابزين على ارتفاع من 100:90 سم للإستناد عليه و التمسك به.

3. مهم جدا استخدام التشطيب المناسب للدرج حسب المكان والإستخدام. فمثلا بالحدائق والأماكن الزلقة المسابح مثلا يستخدم مواد ذات سطح خشن تمنع الإنزلاق كذلك السلالم الرخامية أو الجرانيت داخل المنزل تفضل لها عمل تخشين.

4.عدم استخدام السلالم الحديدية فى الأماكن الرطبة أو بالقرب من مصادر كهرباء.

​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ ​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*الاضاءه


**



*​ ​ 


تنحصر انواع الاضائة بين طبيعية وصناعية ويؤثر على كلاهما لون طلاء السلم​ 

الطبيعية :- يجب دراسة المصدر بعناية "الشباك" حتى لا يكون الضوء مبهر فيعيق النظر ​
الصناعية :- وتكون الشقف وهي الاضاءة ظاهرة "نجفة"​
 ​ موضوعة داخل مقبضا لسلم وتكون الاضاءة مركزة على الدرابزين​ اضائة جانبية ......وفيها تختلف ارتفاع مصدر الضوء حسب نوعه "شباك او مصباح " كما موضح بالشكل​ ​ أ



ضائة الطوارئ .. توضع اسفل الدرابزين ويتم استخدامها في حالة انقطاع التيار الكهربي ويجب ان يكون توزيع الاضاءة مناسباومريحا للعين , وللك تكون الالوان المستعملة في الوائط هادئةبقدر الامكان ​ كما يجب ان تكون حافة القائمة من مادة ملونة بلون غامق يختلف عن لون النائمة حتى يمكن رؤيتها بسهولة.​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*بعض الملحوظات**:*

في المباني السكنية يفضل أن يكون مكان السلم بجانب المدخل الرأسي و يكون غير مرئي من خارج المبني للخصوصية. أما في المباني العامة تفضل أن تكون السلالم واضحة مرئية من المدخل. 
2. أول درجة من أسفل الدرج لابد أن تكون أكبر في القائمة ( أكثر ارتفاع) من باقي الدرجات التي تليها بحوالي 10 سم لمراعاة التشطيب و الطبقات العازلة.
3. في بعض الحالات يحدث فرق في المنسوب بين منسوب السلم و منسوب البلاط في حدود 15 سم (و يحدث ذلك في الدور الأخير), و يوجد لها ثلاث حلول:
1- نضع سلمة علي باب السطح.
2- نضع سلمة في الدور الأرضي أي بدل من 10 درجات تصبح 11 درجة
3- نتجاوز عن سلمة زائدة في البسطة.​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

​ ​ ​ ​ ​ *اولا المقابض **:*​ ​ يوضع المقبض على ارتفاع 80 : 110سم من نائمة الدرجة ولكن الارتفاع الاكثر استعمالا هو 90 سم ويمكن عمل مقبض اضافي لااطفال على ارتفاع 60 سم​ 





في حالة تركيب المقبض على الحائط ..فإنه يجب ان يبتعد عن الحائط مسافة لا تقل عن 4.5 سم وعمق لا يقل عن 8سم​ وعند تركيب المقبض يجب ان نراعي في مادته وشكله مناسبة لجميع المستخدمين ..فنلاحظ ان المقابض المصنوعة من المعدن انيقة ولكن المقابض امصنوعة من الخشب تفضي لى الدرج الشعور بالدفئ..وعند استخدام الاخشاب يجب ان نختار اخشاب خشنة الملمس ولكن يتم تغطيتها في التشطيب النهائى جيدا.​ ​ ​ ​ *ثانيا الدرابزين **:*​ ​ يعتمد الدرابزين على ارتفاع وعرض السلم فاذا كانت قلبة السلم مكونة من خمسة درجات فاكثر وبعرض 125 سم فاقل فانها تحتاج الى درابزين من جانب واحد ...واذا كان عرضها 250سم فيجب ان يهمل لثلالثة درجات منها درابزين من الجانبين​ انواع لفة الدرج الخشب :​ اما تكون رأسية او افقية او كلاهما وتجمعها تعشيقة ​ أ (رأسية)​ ب (أفقية)​ ج (الدمج بين النوعين )​ ​ 


 




دوران الرأسي :- يتم احصول على الشكل النهائي للدوران الرأسي عن طريق تجميع اللواح في اتجاه نصف القطر.
 



 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ب[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]الدوران الافقي [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]:- [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]نحصل على الشكل النهائي للدوران عن طريق كتلة واحدة ثم يقص منها الشكل او مجموعة من الالواح الافقية او مقاطع رأسية او مجموعة طبقات من الابلكاش تأخذ شكل منحني قبل الضغط في الصورة [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]([/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ج[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]) [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]نلاحط بعد تجميع اجزاء الدوران والحصول على الشكل النهائي لها يتم عمل فتحات لتركيب السلم به [/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2- [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]دوران الدرابزين بخطوط مستقيمة[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ا[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]البسطة ذات العنق الكبيريتم عمل الدرابزين كما بالشكل [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]"1"[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ب[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]-[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]البسطة ذات العنق المحدود نستخدم الدرابزين كما بالشكل [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]"2"[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]3-[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]اشكال فورمة الدربزين [/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]تنقسم الى [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif].............. [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]معدنية [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif], [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]خشبية [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif], [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]زجاجية[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ويفضل المعدنية من حيث تعدد اشكالها اما الخشبية تتميز من حيث جمال الشكل اما الفورمة الزجاجية تتميز بالبساطة ويتم تركيبها عن طريق عمل مجرة تصل الى [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]20 [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]سم اسفل واعلى ، كما هو بالشكل [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]"1" [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ويكون هناك جزء متحرك اسفل واعلى لسهولة تركيب الزجاج [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]... [/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ويتم ملئ الفراغات بين الخشب والزجاج إما بمادة السيليكون او بوضع شرائح مطاطية تمنع الاهتزاز [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif].... [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]في حالة عدم وجود مجرة يتم تثبيت الزجاج بطريقة لتش وذلك عن طريق استخدام اجزاء معدنية من ناحية بالدرابزين ومن الناحية الاخرى بالزجاج[/FONT]


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*تعريف السلالم **: *​ 
​ هي سلسلة من الدرجات التي تكون وسيلة اتصال بين الطابق و الأخر. أو مجموعة من الدرج مكونة لمستوي مائل الغرض منه الوصول بسهولة من طابق إلي أخر. و توضع السلالم في مكان يخصص لها في المبني يعرف اصطلاحا ببئر السلم. 
- و تنشأ السلالم من سلسلة من الدرجات بطريقة مستمرة أو متقطعة عن طريق ما يسمي بمنبسط الدرج أو البسطة أو الصدفة بين مجموعة من الدرجات.
- و يجب أن تصمم جميع السلالم و تنشأ بحيث تكون الحركة إلي أعلي وإلي أسفل من طابق إلي طابق بأسلوب مريح و سريع و آمن. و يمكن للسلم أن يكون من أي مادة مناسبة مثل الطوب أو الحجر أو خشب البناء أو الفولاذ أو خرسانة أسمنت قوية.​ 
 
​ ​ ​ *تاريخ السلالم **:*​ 
​ كانت السلالم قديما مبنية من الحجارة الثقيلة، أصبحت الآن اكثر خفة ودقة واصبحت تتمتع بتصاميم ونوعيات تتخطى عامل الزمن. وحاليا يمكن القول ان السلالم ايضا جزء لا يتجزأ من البيوت الواسعة والمهمة المؤلفة من طابقين في الأقل، إذ يصعب التنقل بين الغرف والطوابق من دونها. درجت العادة على صناعة السلالم قديما من الخشب مثل خشب الزان والبلوط والتيك والسرو والورد والجوز وغيرها. ويفضل بالطبع استخدام الاخشاب المعمرة والصلبة القوية القادرة على التعاطي مع اثقل الاحمال.
اما الآن فيمكن العثور على سلالم مصنوعة من المواد الحديثة المصنعة والزجاج والاسمنت وشتى انواع المعادن، وخصوصا الحديد والفضة والذهب. ويمكن خلط بعض هذه المواد ايضا للحصول على سلم من الطراز الاول. ولذا تتطلب صناعة السلالم خبرة وباعا طويلين، إذ ان الأخشاب بحاجة الى دقة في التصميم والقياس والنشر، وكذلك المواد الاخرى المطلوبة سواء كانت حديدا ام زجاجا فهي بحاجة ايضا الى الدقة في الاحجام والقياسات..


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للاستاذ خلوف على المواضيع و الشروحات المفيدة جدا وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## alileith (22 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الموضوع شيق وبارك الله بكم

لكن اني عندي ملاحظات 

	بالنسبة لارتفاع الباية مال درج عشرين فأتحفظ عليها وذلك لان الدرج راح يكون حاد نوعما وشوية متعب لكبار السن 
	عندما نقسم ارتفاع الجدار فنادرا راح يكون عدد صحيح لكن لو طلع عندنا الناتج كسر مثلا 2.9 متر او 3.2 متر ( لاحظ ان القياس يتم من الوجه العلوي لا نهاء الطباق الاول الى الوجه العلوي لانهاء الطابق الثاني ) فراح يكون عدنا كسر فبهذه الحالة هل نلجأ الى التقريب بزيادة او نقصان عدد البايات او درجات السلم ام نقللها لا نزيد درجات السلم لأقرب عدد صحيح ( غالبا ما تكون الملائمة 17.5 سم ) ونقسم الارتفاع على ضوئها
ماعد بعض السلالم في ايطاليا تكون ارتفاع الدرجة15او 10 سم 
	كما وضحت اعلاه احنه لمن نقيس ارتفاع الدرج نأخذه الصفر من الوجه العلوي للكاشي للطابق الاول الى الوجه العلوي لانهائيات ارضية الطابق الثاني 
اضرب الكم امثلة 
	السلم الطالع من الطابق الداخلي الى السطح فانهاءات الارضيات مثلا بورسلان سمك 7 ملم ومونة يجب ان لا تتعدى ال7 ملم في حالة استعمال الاسمنت الاصق واذا ما زادت سيؤدي الى فشل الارضيات ، واما انهائات السطح فتشمل زفت وقير وفلين وتراب وشتايكر للسطح فقد يصل سمك الانهاءات لارضية السطح الى 30-35 سم 

ولهذا تشوف هواية اخطاء معمارية بهاي النقطة بالذات 
	بالنسبة للعمارات السكنية فعادة يكون سمك السقف اكثر من50 سم بسبب سمك البلاطة واحيانا يشمل الخدمات الساندة تحت البلاطة مثل الخدمات الكهربائية والمياه والمجاري ولهذا يجب زيادة سمك السقف .
	ايضا يجب ملاحظة ان سمك انهاءات السلم هي اسمك بكثير في اغلب الحالات عن انهاءات الارضيات فمثلا تغليف الدرجات بالمرمر يكون سمك البلاطة اقل شي 5-7 سم في حين سمك التغليف للأرضيات مثلا لو تم باستعمال البورسلان او السيراميك فهو 7 او 11 ملم وهاي الفرق كثير يقعون بيه وبالتالي راح يضطرون لزيادة مونة الارضيات وبالتالي ضعف وقلة جودة ومتانة ارضيات الطوابق فلذلك نزيد سمك الباية شوية لأغراض المونة 
	بالنسبة للسلالم الي تغلف الواجهة فمن الاخطاء الشائعة انو يتم تفصيل الدرج مثلا على اساس الرفعة ويتناسى الانهاءات مال عتبات السلم فلمن يثبت الواجه والي راح يقطعوه بسمك الرفعة فأول واجهة عتبة راح تكون فوق الكاشي للطابق الارضي مباشرة مما يؤدي الي رفع سمك البايات وهكذا صعودا الي نهاية السلم 
	المشكلة الأسوأ في السلالم المحتوية على صحون اذا تكون الصحون او الموزعات بانهاءات الارضيات وتكون السلام بتغليف العتبات وهاي نقطة مهمة يجب الانتباه اليها 
	ايضا المرافق الخاصة مثل الاستديوهات وقاعات المستشفيات وغرف السيطرة وما تحتاجه من ارضية كاذبة فلهذا تشوف السقف يصل اكثر من50 سم فلمن نقسم الدرج نحسب الوجه العلوي للأرضية الغرفة بنظر الاعتبار وليس العكس 
	الغلطة الي يقع بها اغلب المنفذين والنجارين انو من يجي ينفذ الدرج ويفصل القالب فتشوفه يحسبه وينفذ على القالب الكونكريتي للطابق ويتناسه ما راح يتنفذ فوقها وهاي مشكلة .
	بالنسبة للسلالم الدائرية وخاصة السلالم الحديدية او الخسة او المجوفة فيجب من تقطع البايات تحسب تداخل بين درجة واخرة على الاقل خمسة سم يعني صحيح مثلا الزاوية مثل ما ذكر الزميل الموقر المذكور لكن نزيد شوية حتى نحسب التداخل 


اتمنى ان تكون المعلومات مفيدة


----------



## خلوف العراقي (22 أكتوبر 2011)

alileith قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الموضوع شيق وبارك الله بكم
> 
> لكن اني عندي ملاحظات
> ...





وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته ....

شكرا لك اخي على معلوماتك الجميله ..... كلامك كله صحيح وجميل ايضا ولا اعتراض عليه ... 
بالنسبه لارتفاع الدرجه الذي تم اخذه 20 سم هو ليس رقما اجباريا وانما رقم اختياري يمكن تغيره حسب الرغبه ...

اما مايخص المسائل الموجوده ضمن الموضوع والتي تم اخذ فيها ارتفاع الدرجه 20سم فهي على سبيل المثال لاعلى سبيل الحصر ....

الموضوع لم ينتهي بعد ونحن في صدد اكمال شرحه في الايام القادمه ... اتمنى ان تشاركنا فيه لكونه يبدوا ان لديك معلومات جميله في هذا الخصوص ...

موضوعنا هذا مقسم الى عده اقسام :

مقدمه تعريفيه واسعه عن السلالم 
التصميم المعماري للسلالم 
التصميم الانشائي للسلالم 


...............................................................

تحياتي لك اخي


----------



## خلوف العراقي (22 أكتوبر 2011)

اعتقد انه فاتنا ان نتطرق الى السلالم الكهربائيه عند حديثنا الى السلالم بصوره عامه ...


*تطور السلالم **( **السلالم الكهربية**) :*

السلالم الكهربية هي احدى عناصر الاتصال الرأسي في المبنى, وقد تصل بين طابقين او أكثر حسب الحاجة, وهي عنصر جمالي هام بالاضافة الى انه عنصر وظيفي بالدرجة الاولى في بعض المشاريع مثل المراكز التجارية وغيرها من انواع المباني التي يضيف وجود هذه السلالم الكثير اليه.

وقد يكون العنصر الاساس في التصميم بان تكون فكرة المشروع مبنية على وجود هذه السلالم بشكل أساسي ومميز بالمشروع.

ويراعى عند تصميم هذه السلالم توفر سلالم عادية بجانبها او قريبة منها في حال تعطلت او احتاجت لصيانة او ما شابه فلا يتوقف عمل المبنى عليها بدون حلول اخرى في الاوقات الطارئة.

اذا اردنا تصميم أحد السلالم الكهربية يجب علينا دراسة بعض الامور.
فبعد الانتهاء من تصميم شكل المصعد وتحديد مكانه نأتي الان لتصميم المصعد نفسه وتفاصيله. وأقصد هنا تحديد طول المصعد وشكله.

ويتم تحديد طول المصعد عن طريق معرفة :
- زاوية الارتفاع
- وارتفاع الطابق (او الطوابق)

وهناك زوايا مفضلة لهذه السلالم التي تسمح لنا بتصميمها بشكل مناسب وممكن, وهذه الزوايا 30 و 35 درجة.

شاهد الصورة التالية لتعرف كيف يتم حساب طول السلم





A هي طول السلم الحقيقي للدرجات الصاعدة
x1 هي مسافة التهئية لان السلم الكهربي يحتاج لتهئية قبل استعماله مباشرة
وهذه التهئية عبارة عن درجتين تتحرك بشكل افقي طبعا مرتبطة مع باقي الدرجات
x2 مسافة التهئية العلوية

L هو الطول الكلي

ويتم حساب A كما هو موضح بالصورة وكما في المعادلة التالية:
A = H * 1.732
لزاوية مقدراها 30 درجة

و
A = H * 1.428
لزاوية مقدراها 35 درجة

حيث H هو ارتفاع الطابق

ثم نوجد الطول الكلي للسلم عن طريق المعادلة البسيطة
L = A + x1 + x2

اخر نقطة اود التنويه لها
ان السلالم الكهربية غالبا ما تستخدم في فراغات كاملة
اما اذا اردنا انا يكون السقف العلوي متصل لحد السلم فيجب ترك مسافة لا تقل عن 2,3 متر
حتى تسمح بمرور الصاعدين بسهولة.​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (22 أكتوبر 2011)

تفاصيل انشائيه فاتنا ان نتطرق اليها :


*قواعد انشائية**:*​ ​ ​ 

يتكون السلم من درجات في مجموعات كل منها قلبة – والتي لا يجب أن تذيد عن 14 درجة سلم -؛يفصل بينها وبين القلبة التالية البسطة.​
لها مستوى افقي يسمى الصدفة التي تقابل مستوى كل دور علوي بسيط​
تتكون كل درجة : من مستوى افقي يسمى النائمة والذي يتراوح ارتفاعها بين 14.5 او 15-20سم كلما قل هذا الارتفاع كلما اعطى راحة في الصعود.وللدرج انف او بروز يحسب صمن عرض النائمة وارتفاع القائوة​
لا ينبغي ان يقل عرق القلبة عن 90. متر وتكون قلبات السلم بينهما فراغ مفتوحا يسمى فانوس السلم​
يتراوح مجموع (ضعف القائمة+عرض النائمة) بين 58-62سم وعدد القوائم تزيد دائما عن عدد النوائم بمقدار واحد صحيح . واعداد الدرجات دائما اعداد صحيحة بينما عرضها وارتفاعها ربما تكون عدد عكسي​
اول درجة في بداية السلم جميعة تسمى البادي وقد تزيد قبلا في عرضها او تختلف في شكلها تميزا لها وحسب الحركة اليها​
ل




لسلم درابزين لا يقل ارتفاعه عن 1 متر يبدأ مع البادي وينتهي مع حائط نهاية السلم كع تحقيق الحماية الكامله عند اخرة​
يميز تاجاه السلم بخط وسهم يبين حركة الصعود على السلم ونظرا لعدم اكمال السلم في مسقط واحد فيوضع مقطوعا في منسوب وسط القلبة الثانية او قبل وصوله للدور الذي يليه​
يجب حساب السلم واختيار المناسب من ابعاد القلبة والدرج حتى يفي الفراغ المعد للسلم بالحركة المريحة له​
 ​ ​ ​ 

 ​ 

في المنازل التي لا تزيد عن طابقين يجب ان تكون ذات سلم واسع (عرض 8.م بنسبة ارتفاع الدرجة17-29)واذا كان السلم لا يعتمد على قواعد البناء 0عرضه5.م والنسبة21-21)​
اما اذا كان السلم يخضع للقواعد يجب ان تكون عرضه 1م والنسبه 17-28 ​
 ​ 

اما في الادوار العليا يكون السلم 3:18درجة​
وبحسب عرض السلم في المباني العامة والمسارح حسب الوقت الازم لاخلاء الكامل للمبني..​
وفي السلالم في المداخل الامامية ينم الصعود السلم ببطئ لذا يمكن ان يكون صعود الدرجات مدرج​
اما السلم في المادخل الجانبيه او الطوارئ يجب ان تتمتع بسهولة الهبوط السريع عليها ...نلاحظ ان الصعود يأخذ في المتوسط طاقة اكثر سبع مرات من الطاقة المستهلكة في المشي​
ومن الناحية الفسيولوجية فإن احسن استخدام لجهد الصعود يكون عند زاوية انحناء 30 ْ ونسبة ارتفاع من 17 :29​
نسبة الارتفاع = ارتفاع الدرجة = 17 : 29​
 طول نائم الدرجة​ 

تحدد زاوية الارتفاع بطول فتحة القدم خطوة واحدة للشخص الناضج (61 : 64سم) والوصول الى الارتفاع المحدد الذي يحتاج الى طاقة ممكنة يتم تطبيق القانون التالي :​
ضعف ارتفاع الدرجة + طول نائمة الدرجة = 63 سم​
عند تصميم السلالم تعتبر الزظيفة والغرض من السلم من الاهميات الاولية , وليس فقط الوصول الى ارتفاع مهم ولكن ايضا طريقة الوصول المريحة​
سلالم الابواب الامامية يفضل الدرجات المنخفضة (16 * 30 سم ) اما السلالم في اماكن العمل او سلالم الطوارئ يجب ان نتمكن من الوصول الى ارتفاع بسرعة​
 ​ ​ 

يجب ان يكون السلم الرئيسي على اتصال من بئر السلم الخاص به ويتصل الاثنان مع طريق اضافي ومخرج للهواء الطلق بوفر الاستخدام الامن كمخرج طوارئ​
عرض المخرج يجب ان يكون مساوي او اكبر من عرض السلم ويجب ان يكون عرض بئر السلم في سلالم الطوارئ او مخرج الحريق مساوي او اكبر من 3.5 م .. وعندها يمطلب الامر اكثر من سلم ويجب ان يتم توزيعهم بالقرب من طريق الهرب الممكن​
اذا كانت احتياجات المستخدمة تشترط وجود سلم مثل الطرقة او المدخل يمكن ان نستخدم السلم ذو الدرجات المتبادلة صورة "2,3,4" ويجب ان يكون ارتفاع الاقل ما يمكن (اقل من 20سم 9 وهنا يكون:​
 مجموع نائمة الدرجات + ضعف الارتفاع = 360مم......كما في الصورة المقابلة تقاس نوائم الدرجات عند المحاور اوب للقدم اليسرى واليمنى .​ 

وتوضح الصورة المقابلة : السلالم المنحدرة لتوفير سهولة الحركة لمستخدمي الكرسي المتحرك او لعربات الاطفال او الحوامل المتحركة من طابق لاخر ..وطبفا لقواعد البناء : السلم الاساسي في وجود فتحة للسقف مقاسها (120سم) مسموح به في المنازل العائلية و260سم للمباني الاخرى .​
وعرض المخرج يجب ان يكون مساوي او اكبر من عرض السلم ويجب ان يكون عرض بئر السلم في سلالم الطوارئ او مخرج الحريق مساوي او اكبر من 3.5م وعندها يتطلب الامر اكثر من سلم ويجب ان يتم توزيعهم بالقرب من طريق الهرب الممكن​
فتحات بئر السلم على الدور الارضي. المحلات ,المخازن.الورش وغير ذلك.... يجب ان تزود بابواب حريق تغلق اتوماتيكيا بعد دقيقة من اندلاع الحريق​
ولتجنب عمل علامات على قائم الدرجة بكعب الحذاء نستخدم تجويف ويكون نائم اطول​
 ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ 

 


​ 

الشرفات في المسارح والمعارض الفنية وشرفات الخورس في الكنائس يجب ان تزود بحاجز للحماية وخصوصا اذا كان هناك ارتفاع مختلف في المستويات عن 1م ولارتفاع اقل من 12م يجب ان يكون ارتفاع الحاجز 9.م​
و



الارتفاع اكثر من 12م يجب ان يكون ارتفاع الحاجز 1.1م وتكون زاوية سلالم الشرفة من 45 ْ: 55ْ​
و






يسمح بالسلم الحلزوني لعرض اقل من 80سم كسلم غير اساسي والمواد المستخدمة يمكن ان تكون صفائح معدنية او خشب او رخام او اسمنت او حجارة ​
 ​ 


​ 

السلالم المصنوعة من قطاعات الفولاذ والالمونيوم والخشب... مناسبة لسلالم الخدمات والطوارئ والسلالم بين الطوابق ويصنع درابزين السلم من الفولاذ او الخشب​
السلالم الحلزونية توفر المساحة ويستخدم دعامة في محورها المركزي وتكون ذات تصميم ثابت ..ويمكن ان تصمم بدون دعامة مركزية لتعطي سلم لولبي مفتوح ببئر سلم​
 ​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*ابعاد القايمة والنايمة وعلاقتهم ببعض**:*​ ​ كانت التجربة خلال العصور المتوالية عاملا لوضع وتحديد المقاسات المتباينة وحددت النظريات الثابتةالتى يجب على المعمارى مراعاتها فى أنشاء السلالم لأعماله المختلفة بما يتفق مع حاجيات البناء ومتطلباته ولو أن هناك بعض الأشياء التى لا يمكن تقييدها بقواعد التخطيط …….. ألا أننا نلاحظ فى التخطيط لعمل السلم المريح أن الخطوة الأولى فى تحديد مقياس السلم هو ايجاد المقياس المناسب لقائمة ونائمة الدرجة بما يتناسب مع درجة ميل القلبة ، اذ أن القائمة والنائمة مرتبطين بعلاقة تحددها درجة ميل القلبة ​ ​ وقد كانت النتيجة التى توصل اليها الدكتور ج. ليرمان- من معهد كايزر ولهلم بمدينة دورتموند بألمانيا- سببا فى تحقيق المعادلة التى تربط بين قائمة الدرجة ق . ونائمة الدرجة ن . والمعادلة هى 

2ق+ن= 63سم. وكذلك ن ق= 12 سم . 

ومن هذا وجد أن النسبة المثالية لعلاقة النائمة بالقائمة باقل اجهاد لجسم الأنسان العادى هى​ 17 : 29 سم . ​ 
وقد أعتمد على هذه النتيجة كل الباحثين بعد ليرمان ، ممن أهتموا بالبحث فى هذا المجال…….. ألا أنه قد وجد فى الاحوال التى تزيد فيها الحركة على السلالم- كالمحطات مثلا – يجب أن تقل نسبة القائمة وتزيد نسبة النائمة فتصبح النسبة 16: 30 سم .​ وهكذا نرى أن العمل العلمى الجليل الذى قام به الدكتور ليرمان قد وضع لنا الأساس السليم لتحديد أجزاء الدرجة على أساس توفير الجهد الأنسانى والطاقة التى تبذل فى الخطوة ……….. فالخطوة ، على مسطح أفقى للأنسان العادى ، يكون أتساعها 63 سم ، فى حين أنها تقل عند السير على منحدر يميل 1 : 8 مثلا ……… علما بأن الجهد يزيد. وكذلك الصعود على سلم عادى يقل فيه اتساع الخطوة ويزيد فيه الجهد المبذول . وهكذا فى السلالم ذات الميل الكبير مثل سلالم غرفة الآلات التى يبلغ ميلها حوالى 45 درجة – 75 درجة .​ ​ ​ *أرتفاع القائمة**:* 

*يتوقف ارتفاع القائمة على المكان الذى تستعمل فيه وتحديد ةالأستعمال …… ونرى فى البيان بالجدول التالى مقاسات القائمة بالنسبة لمكان استعمالها. 


مكان السلم أو طبيعة استعماله ارتفاع القائمة
* الحدائق والأملكن المفتوحة 14-16 سم
* المسارح وصالات الأجتماع 16 سم
* المدارس والمبانى العامة 16-17 سم
* المبانى السكنية العادية 17-18 سم
* السلالم الفرعية للمبانى حتى20 سم
* البدروم والسطح والمخازن حتى22 سم

*وهناك بعض حالات أضرارية تحتم علينا ايجاد بعض الحلول الخاصة …. كما نرى فى المواقع العميقة التى يعمل بها سلالم تشابه السلالم البحارى الخشبية أو المعدنية ، كما نرى فى البواخر التى تكون القائمة فيها 20-25 سم ، أو السلالم النقالى ، التى تصل المسافة بين درجاتها 25-30 سم …… ويكون ميل السلم حوالى 75 سم. 
* اما السلالم التى توضع فى وضع قائم كسلالم النجاة ، وسلالم الوصول الى السطح فى الحالات الأضرارية ، وسلالم تنظيف المداخن ، وسلالم الكشف على خزانات المياة العلوية ، فيبلغ المسافة بين درجاتها- فى الأحوال العادية- حوالى 30 سم . 
​ ويجب ملا حظة أن اتساع خطوة الأنسان العادى على سطح الأرض يبلغ 60-65 سم ( أى بمتوسط 63 سم ) . ولكن عند الصعود نجد أن أتساع الخطوة يقل الى النصف تقريبا ، أى حوالى 31 سم . ​ ​ وقد وضعت عدة قواعد ومعادلات – على أساس ما سبق أن حدده د. ليرمان – لتحديد العلاقة النسبية بين القائمة (ق) والنائمة (ن) ، لأن عرض النائمة يتاثر بأرتفاع القائمة…… فكلما كبرت القائمة قلت النائمة……. وكلما قلت النائمة زاد أرتفاع القائمة,وفى حالات القائمة المنخفضة جدا يحسن أستعمال القانون الثانى، وهو ن+ ق= 46 سم ،أما فى الحالات المتوسطة ، أو الحالات العادية ، فيحسن أستعمال القانون التالى ن-ق= 12 سم . 

ومن الملاحظ أنه اذا زاد عرض النائمة عن 32 سم فان ذلك يضايق الأنسان فى النزول ، لأن كعب الحذاء يرتطم بحافة الدرجة فيتعثر الأنسان…. كما أن عرض نائمة الدرجة ان قلت فأنها لا تساعد الأنسان على تثبيت قدمة كاملا على الدرجة .

​ 

*متطلبات السلم الجيد**:*

- *الاشتراطات الواجب توافرها في السلم**:
*
1. لابد أن يكون السلم ذا تصميم جيد ليحقق أعلي راحة و أمان فى الإستخدام.

2. يفضل أن يكون في منتصف المنشأ بحيث يكون قريب من كل المستخدمين داخل المنشأ.

3. لابد ان تكون الدرجات متساوية فى الارتفاع(القائمة) والعرض(النائمة(.

4. الانحدار لابد ألا يكون أكثر من زاوية 35 ولا يقل عن زاويه25.

5. عرض السلم لابد أن لا يقل عن 1.20 م فى أى نوع ويثبت عرض القلبة فى الأدوار المتكررة ولكن فى الدور الأرضى يمكن تغيرها.

6.عدد الدرجات فى القلبة لابد أن لا يزيد عن 12 درجة ولا يقل عن درجتين وفى القلبة ذات عدد درجات كثير 10 مثلا لابد من وجود بسطة بعدهم لتوفير الراحة للمستخدمين.

7. ارتفاع الداربزين لابد ألا يكون اكثر من 1م ولا يقل عن 0.75م.

8. لابد أن ينشأ السلم من مواد آمنة مقاومة للأشتعال.

9. يجب توفير الإضاءه الجيدة والتهوية الجيدة.

10. يجب أن يكون مريح للإنسان فى مختلف الأعمار.

12. يتوفر فية عنصر الصلابة معنى ذلك أن حديد التسليح يزيد فى السلم ونسبة الأسمنت تزيد أيضا عن باقى المبنى نضع من 6:7 شكاير أسمنت على المتر تكعيب رمل +زلط،ولكن فى السلم يوضع من 8:9 شكاير أسمنت على المتر تكعيب رمل+زلط أى من 400:450 كجم.

13. يفضل أن يكون عدد الدرجات مشابة فى كل الأدوار لتفادى عنصر المفجأة للتغير فى عدد درجات السلم.

14. فانوس السلم لابد أن لا يقل عن 50 سم وذلك ليسمح بالتهوية والاضاءة الجيدة و ليسمح بسهولة التبيض والتشطيب.

​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*المعايبر **الواجب مراعتها عند التصميم**:*

- الارتفاع الأفضل من 15 إلي 17 سم و عرض من 27 إلي 30 سم.
- الارتفاع يتناسب عكسيا مع العمق فكلما زاد العمق قل الارتفاع و العكس صحيح. فمثلا درج بحديقة عمق الدرجة 120 سم فيجب اللجوء إلي الحد الأدني الذي قد يصل إلي 14 سم, و لو كان العمق 26 سم يكون الارتفاع المناسب 17 سم. و في السلالم ذات العمق الكبير يجب أن يراعي مدي اتساع الخطوة بمقاس الدرج. فمثلا لو تم تنفيذ سلم بعمق 45 سم فنجد أن مستخدم السلم سيضطر زيادة فتحة رجله أكتر من المعتاد ( و بالتالي سيشعر بعدم الراحة أو يضطر الوقوف بقدميه علي كل سلمة 3 أو 4مرات بغرض تقريب قدمه من بدايةالسلمة التالية. و هنا سيكون غير مريح.

*- **القياسات التالية توضح كيف تختلف مقاسات السلم تبعا للمكان**:*

1- مبنى سكنى: 25×16سم 
2- مبنى عام: (مسرح –جامعة –بنك) 27×15سم أو 30×14سم
3- مبنى صناعى: 25×19سم
ويجب أن نلاحظ أن المقاسات السابقة فقط كدليل ولكن المقاسات الفعلية الحقيقية تعتمد على المكان المتاح وارتفاع السلم وشكلة.

• هذة القوانين يجب أن تتبع للحصول على علاقة مناسبة بين القائمة والنائمة:
أ‌- (2×القائمة)+النائمة بالسم = من 55 الى 60سم
ب‌- القائمة×النائمة بالسم =من 400الى 410سم
ج‌- عند تصميم السلم نأخد 30سم نائمة و 14 سم قائمة على أساس أنها قيمة ثابته.لكل 2.5سم أقل فى النائمة نزيد فى القائمة 1.2الى 1.3سم 

*-**بعض النظريات الهامة التي تؤثر في شكل السلالم و أبعادها**:*

بالنسبة لعرض قلبة السلم:

- يتوقف عرض قلبة السلم علي نوع الاستعمال و كمية المرور. فمثلا يكون عرض القلبة التي يمر فيها شخص واحد 60 سم علي الأقل أما التي يمر بها شخصين في اتجاه واحد لا يقل عرضها عن 115 سم, 120 سم الأفضل.
- إذا كان المرور في اتجاهين متعاكسين أو متضادين فيجوز أن يكون العرض 152 سم و القلبة التي يمر بها 3 أشخاص في اتجاه واحد 170 سم و في الاتجاهين المختلفين 185 سم.
​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (22 أكتوبر 2011)

​ *احتياطات الهروب **:*

- الإحتياط الخاص بالهروب ليس ضروري في البيوت الصغيرة مثل الفيلا, فالسلم الخشبي العادي مناسب لهذه الأغراض لأن عدد المشتغلين في الفيلا يكون قليل.
​ - أما عندما يصمم مبني أكبر يكون المصمم معطي عناية للرعاية بالهروب لأن عدد المستخدمين يكون أكبر.
-فيجب تزويد الممرات بوسائل مباشرة تؤدي إلي السلالم التي يجب أن تكون مناسبة في وضعها و في مكانها بالنسبة للمبني و مناسب عرضها لعدد المستخدمين و تؤدي مباشرة إلي خارج المبني.
​ - يجب الأخذ في الاعتبار أقل وقت لمقاومة الحريق للمواد الموجودة في المبني و السلم لأعطاء معامل أمان أكبر ليصمم المبني عليه.
​ - مواد صنع السلم المقاومة للحريق:
 خرسانة مسلحة بسمك 18 سم تقاوم 4 ساعات.
 خرسانة مسلحة بسمك 10 سم تقاوم ساعتين.
 خرسانة مسلحة بسمك 7,5 سم تقاوم ساعة.
 خرسانة مسلحة تحتوي علي جبس بسمك 15 سم تقاوم 4 ساعات.
​ - لتحميل السلم:
 كمرات حديد مغطاه بخرسانة سمك 15 سم تقاوم 4 ساعات.
 كمرات حديد مغطاه بخرسانة سمك 10 سم تقاوم 2 ساعة.
 كمرات حديد مغطاه بخرسانة سمك 7,5 سم تقاوم 1 ساعة.


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

رابط يحتوي على اخر كتلوجات السلالم 2012 

*http://www.4shared.com/file/W5M99FKZ/__online.html*


----------



## تامر شهير (27 أكتوبر 2011)

استكمالا للفقرة الاولى بخصوص النظرة المعمارية العامة للسلالم الحلزونية ...
أشارككم بموقع به نماذج كثيرة جدا للسلالم الحلزونية ...

http://spiralstaircases.eu/classic-stairs-adoris/trapper_adorisc42










وفقنا الله جميعا لما يحبه ويرضاه ..وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تامر شهير (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*من مشاركة سابقة للمهندس حسان 2 ..جزاه الله خيرا ...



فيما يلي جزء من كتاب باللغة العربية يشرح بالتفصيل الكامل طريقة دراسة الدرج الحلزوني وهو للدكتورين المحترمين "في جامعة دمشق" محمد كرامة بدورة ووهيب زين الدين, أعتذر عن مستوى التصوير المتدني لأنه مأخوذ عن نسخة قديمة جدا لدي

أنقر للتوسيع...


الكتاب هنا ..
اوصيكم بصيام العشر الاول من ذى الحجة ... بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (29 أكتوبر 2011)

أبا حفص عمر قال:


> *من مشاركة سابقة للمهندس حسان 2 ..جزاه الله خيرا ...
> 
> 
> الكتاب هنا ..
> اوصيكم بصيام العشر الاول من ذى الحجة ... بارك الله فيكم*





شكرا جزيلا اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمه .... جزاكم الله كل خير .... 

احب ان اضيف على الموضوع فيديوا للسلالم المتحركه والمصاعد على هذا الرابط 

http://www.4shared.com/video/FTSXqay3/___.html


----------



## خلوف العراقي (29 أكتوبر 2011)

اليكم فيديوا يخص السلالم الستيل steel 

http://www.4shared.com/video/AVOOzhrP/__online.html


----------



## AYMANCCS (16 فبراير 2012)

عاوز اعمل سلم على عرض 2 م وطول 3 متر وارتفاع 2.9 مع العلم باب الشقة يفتح من العرض 
اتمنى رسم توضيح


----------



## المستشار65 (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي وجزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## م.ام علي (8 مارس 2012)

موضوع رائع اخي العزيز وان شاء الله كل المهندسين الموجودين
يتناقشون ويتفاعلون في مثل هكذا مواضيع للاستفادة من خبراتهم 
واقترح انه دائما يتم طرح موضوع للنقاش مثلا كل اسبوع او كل شهر
لتعم الفائدةعلى الجميع
اما بخصوص السلالم اعشق السلالم الدائرية والحلزونية
لما تضفيه من جمالية ورقي 
لكن في كثير من الاحيان عندما يطلبون مني القيام بتصميم منزل مثلا
ويكون هذا المنزل ابعاده محدودة ويقترحون علي ان اصمم سلم دائري​فالجا الى اختياري السلم الحلزوني لما فيه من جمالية 
وكذلك لتوسيع المكان لكونه يشغل مساحة قليلة
ولكون السلم الدائري يحتاج الى فضاء واسع
فسؤالي هل بالمكان تنفيذ سلالم حلزونية خرسانية
وتستند ايضا على عمود خرساني يشكل محور دوران السلم 
الرجاء من لديه اي معلومة الابداء بها
وبالتوفيق​


----------



## wole_990 (15 أبريل 2012)

عاش ابن الناصرية العلم وبارك الله بيك اخوك العراقي


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (5 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم هذا الدرج المرفق في الرسم يسمى بالعامية كصة البقلاوة بالعراقي لكن سؤالي هو كيف يتم تصميم مثل هكذا درج حيث نلاحظ ان الدرج مثل الزكزاك هذا الدرج وسع الاستخدام و اشاهده في المواقع المعنية بتصاميم الدرج العادي و الحلزوني


----------



## najdat52 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

اذهب الى http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t333106.html
تجد ما يسر الجميع بعنوان 
*Staircases Structural Analysis and Design - M.Y.H.Bangash*

ترجم المواضيع المطلوبة و اعرضها لتعم الفائدة

و السلام


----------

